# افضل انيماشين عن الاتشيلر على الاطلاق



## pora (14 فبراير 2010)

ثمن التحميل الدعاء لوالدى 
http://ifile.it/f9vw0cl
http://ifile.it/f9vw0cl/SAB 193-283 UNIT v.12.1.exe



> رابط بديل بواسطه العضو badran mohammed جزاه الله عنا كل خير
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/b7kniuH2ba/___.html


----------



## pora (15 فبراير 2010)

لم يدفع احد ثمن التحميل حتى الان


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (15 فبراير 2010)

ملف جباااااااااااااااااار ورائع

كم كنت ابحث عن مثل هذا الملف

اخي بورا

الله يجزاك خير وغفر الله لوالدك وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد


----------



## mohamed mech (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## majdy82 (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله لك بهما و رزقك رضاهما................امين


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 فبراير 2010)

بورك فيك اخي الفاضل على الملف الروعة
مع التقدير


----------



## pora (16 فبراير 2010)

الحقيقه ان ردودكم اثلجت صدرى وان شاء الله هناك المزيد


----------



## المهندس الدوسي (20 فبراير 2010)

شكر الله يرحم والديك


----------



## mboschi (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكور على المجهود الطيب ،وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أسد الله (20 فبراير 2010)

_*والله ما قصرت بارك الله فيك 
واسكنك ووالديك الفردوس الاعلى
اللهم امين
وأهديك افضل ما املكه على وجه الارض





*_


----------



## بطا (21 فبراير 2010)

الله يكرم والديك ويبارك فيك


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ونسال الله سبحانه وتعالى انا يبارك كل من طلبت لهم الدعاء 
والديك وكل وعشيرتك باذن


----------



## اسامة اشرى (24 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ونسال الله سبحانه وتعالى انا يبارك كل من طلبت لهم الدعاء 
والديك وكل وعشيرتك باذن الله


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

الله ارجم و اغفر لوالديه


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (24 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا قولوا لا اله الا الله تفلحوا


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (24 مارس 2010)

غفر الله لك ولهما إن شاء الله


----------



## عبدالله ابوبكر (24 مارس 2010)

الله يرحم والديك ويرحم اباء وامهات المؤمنين 

( بدون مانحمل الملف ) 

اللهم اهدي وارحم واغفر لوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين


----------



## ahmed shalan (24 مارس 2010)

اكرم الله والدك


----------



## الطواب (24 مارس 2010)

ادعو الله ان يغفر لوالديك مففرة بلا عذاب


----------



## الطواب (24 مارس 2010)

مهندس


----------



## خادم محمد (24 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## hayyoo (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لوالدك و لولدينا وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## hayyoo (24 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا وغفر الله لوالديك و لوالدينا وصلى الله وسلم على سيدنا محمد*


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (24 مارس 2010)

تم التحميل ...

الله يجزيك الخير ... ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين


----------



## م.تركي الصاعدي (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ورحم الله والدينا ووالداك .


----------



## rewesh (25 مارس 2010)

الله ينور علييك ياصحبى ايه الحلاوه دى وانشاء الله ربنا يغفر لوا لدك ......................................وعيزيين المزيد


----------



## المنتسب (25 مارس 2010)

ايه ياعم الحاجات الجامدة الله ينور
وربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
بس بردة ماقولتليش انت عملت ايه مع القذافى


----------



## Tbakhi (25 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك وغفر لهما ولنا جميعا


----------



## ابويمن (25 مارس 2010)

ربنا يغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## عبد الله مهنى (26 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*

غفر الله لك ولوالديك


----------



## pora (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرااا للجميع واتمنى ان يكون الملف عجبكم وقريبا ملف لا يقل قوة ان شاء الله


----------



## mechanic power (20 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
لايوجد ملف
الظاهر انى وصلت متأخر قوى
الحمد لله


----------



## thaeribrahem (20 يناير 2011)

*بارك الله لك بهما و رزقك رضاهما................امين*​


----------



## mechanic power (21 يناير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## fofofo (22 يناير 2011)

لو ممكن ترفع على رابيدشير او ميجا شير الرابط لايعمل


----------



## الفوندام (22 يناير 2011)

ارجو من اللة ان يتغمد ولديك بالرحمة وان يسكنهما فسيح جناتة 
وارجو ان تدعو لى بالمثل


----------



## mo007ha (5 مارس 2013)

اللينك اتوقف


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (5 مارس 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## hikal007 (5 مارس 2013)

ياريت لو يتم رفعه مره اخري لأن اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## nofal (5 مارس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## agordat1977 (5 مارس 2013)

*لو تكرمت يا باشا أعد التحميل*


hikal007 قال:


> ياريت لو يتم رفعه مره اخري لأن اللينك لا يعمل


----------



## بسيوني حسن (5 مارس 2013)

يارت تحمله مره اخري ويكون لك الاجر والثواب عند الله


----------



## sharaf911 (4 نوفمبر 2013)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (13 مارس 2014)

رجااااااااااااء رفعه على مواقع اخر 

والشكر لحضرتك مقدما 

ويارب يبارك لحضرتك فى والديك ويحفظهم من كل سوء اللهم امين


----------



## zanitty (13 مارس 2014)

يا ريت حد من الساده الافاضل اللى حملوا الملف فيما مضى يرفعه لنا و انا ححطه فى المشاركه الاصليه


----------



## ahmed saeed lindo (15 مارس 2014)

المهندس الذى كتب هذا الموضوع 
الرجاء الاهتمام بردودنا والرد عليها


----------



## zanitty (23 مارس 2014)

الرجاء من جميع الساده الذين حملوا بالفعل هذا الملف ان يقوم احدهم باعاده رفعه حتى يستفيد الجميع نظرا لتلف الرابط الاصلى


----------



## eng amr2012 (23 مارس 2014)

الملف مش موجود الرجاء اعادة رفعة


----------



## الشامي0 (23 مارس 2014)

بانتظار اعادة التحميل بارك الله فيكم :11:


----------



## على عدوس (24 مارس 2014)

الملف غير موجود


----------



## zanitty (25 مارس 2014)

الرجاء من جميع الساده الذين حملوا بالفعل هذا الملف ان يقوم احدهم باعاده رفعه حتى يستفيد الجميع نظرا لتلف الرابط الاصلى

و فى حال عدم توفر الملف ساقوم اسفا بحذف الموضوع


----------



## mohamed_1234 (25 مارس 2014)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن انور خالد (9 أغسطس 2014)

يا ريت ترفع الملف مرة اخرى وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hf m7md (16 سبتمبر 2014)

الملف فين يا باش مهندسين ياللى حملتوا وطنشتوناا ...


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 سبتمبر 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الرجاء من جميع الساده الذين حملوا بالفعل هذا الملف ان يقوم احدهم باعاده رفعه حتى يستفيد الجميع نظرا لتلف الرابط الاصلى
> و فى حال عدم توفر الملف ساقوم اسفا بحذف الموضوع



مشاركتي عبارة عن مجموعة منتقاه من الفلاشات المهمة والمفيدة وتشمل كل توضيح لجميع اجهزة التبريد والتكييف المستخدمة
نتمنى ان يكون الملف المطلوب من بين الملفات
شكرنا وتقديرنا للاخ المشرف المبدع م.زناتي ربنا يبارك فيه
المشاركة على الرابط ادناه:
http://www.4shared.com/rar/b7kniuH2ba/___.html


----------



## Badran Mohammed (17 سبتمبر 2014)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> مشاركتي عبارة عن مجموعة منتقاه من الفلاشات المهمة والمفيدة وتشمل كل توضيح لجميع اجهزة التبريد والتكييف المستخدمة
> نتمنى ان يكون الملف المطلوب من بين الملفات
> شكرنا وتقديرنا للاخ المشرف المبدع م.زناتي ربنا يبارك فيه
> المشاركة على الرابط ادناه:
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/b7kniuH2ba/___.html


نتمنى الردود المشجعة


----------



## zanitty (22 سبتمبر 2014)

Badran Mohammed قال:


> مشاركتي عبارة عن مجموعة منتقاه من الفلاشات المهمة والمفيدة وتشمل كل توضيح لجميع اجهزة التبريد والتكييف المستخدمة
> نتمنى ان يكون الملف المطلوب من بين الملفات
> شكرنا وتقديرنا للاخ المشرف المبدع م.زناتي ربنا يبارك فيه
> المشاركة على الرابط ادناه:
> http://www.4shared.com/rar/b7kniuH2ba/___.html


تم اضافه الرابط الى المشاركه الاولى لتسهيل الوصول اليه
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## مستريورك (22 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور جدا













مشكور وتم التحميل

وبناء علي طلب المهندسين تم عمل رابط اخر

http://www.4shared.com/get/gU1o3Twsce/___.html


----------



## mohamed baz (23 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وغفر لك ولوالديك


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (6 أكتوبر 2014)

أكرمك الله ووالديك ورزقك رضاهما ​


----------

